# Udev broke my system

## ross_MoHaX

If I emerge udev it brokes my system. I get a lot of messages 

udevsend [xxxx]: main: error getting socket: Address family not supported by protocol.

One moment there is five messages "runaway loop modprobe net-pf-1" and then again a lot of messages from udevsend.

It's strange but thoose messages appears before /sbin/init proccess starts!! Don't understand how, as far as I know /sbin/init is the first progamm started during boot process.

If I emerge -C udev everything becomes fine. What's the problem?

Some notes:

I loaded from initramfs disk. 

My make.conf is bellow

CFLAGS="-Os -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

FEATURES="ccache buildpkg nodoc noinfo noman"

USE="-* minimal unicode ncurses userlocales"

VIDEO_CARDS="via"

INSTALL_MASK="/usr/share/i18n* /usr/share/locale* /usr/share/zoneinfo*"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

(if I change ACCEPT_KEYWORDS to x86 nothing happens).

My kernel is compiled with Unix Socket support builtin (CONFIG_UNIX=y)

Please help, I don't know what to do

----------

## xalan

 *ross_MoHaX wrote:*   

> If I emerge udev it brokes my system. I get a lot of messages 
> 
> udevsend [xxxx]: main: error getting socket: Address family not supported by protocol.
> 
> [..]
> ...

 

What is the kernel version? Are you using devfs to manage your /dev? 

I had a different problem with udev. I upgraded udev, coldplug, hotplug and baselayout without upgrading my kernel from 2.6.10 to 2.6.16. After i upgraded my kernel my problems went away.  

From your post I am inferring you are using an old kernel which uses devfs to manage /dev rather than udev. Is it correct? If it is then don't just emerge udev as standalone, read udev guide for more details and google for upgrading from devfs to udev.

----------

## ross_MoHaX

 *xalan wrote:*   

>  *ross_MoHaX wrote:*   If I emerge udev it brokes my system. I get a lot of messages 
> 
> udevsend [xxxx]: main: error getting socket: Address family not supported by protocol.
> 
> [..]
> ...

 

I use gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r7 with gentoo-headers-2.6.11-r5. devfs support is deprecated in this kernel so with broken udev I ve no way to manage my device nodes.

Maybe it will be important, but I compile everything in chroot env. I run it by command "setarch i686 chroot /chroot" (my host system is x86_64). And In that chroot env. I compile some packages with "ROOT=/image_root" just to make a root of my minimalistic Gentoo, that will be writen on USB.

----------

## taskara

I have exactly the same problem on a uclibc env. Building an env with ROOT=/chroot I get the same problem when booting, "udevsend error getting socket".

I've tried udev 0.87, 0.90 doesn't compile with uclibc but 0.92 does, but I have the same error as with 0.87.

Any ideas?

-c

----------

## Bigun

Same issue here with vanilla-2.6.18-rc1

----------

## Bigun

Found this:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-476363-highlight-.html

worked for me

----------

## TheAldo

yep,

I was missing the "Unix Domain socket". I forgot to load it as I compiled it as a module

----------

